# Bella has a needle size hole in her udder?;(



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

This morning I went out to feed and to milk my Saanen/Ober cross doe Bella. As I was washing off her teats I noticed she had a small pin hole leaking some milk from her udder. No blood just droplets of milk... She milked out fine. She is giving me near a gallon with no separation from her son, but tonight since my other doe appears like she is on the mend the babies will get their pen back tonight. Is this normal, and I just never noticed it? Should I be concerned? She milked out fine. I'm thinking a sticker bush might have stabbed her, I think it's too high up to be teeth related.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hmmm weird. I would put something on it to keep bacteria out.....like maybe a triple antibiotic ointment? I don't know...maybe fight-bac would be better :shrug:
Curious to hear other ideas


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I was going to spray fight bac, but wasn't sure what would happen if her son got a lick of it... It is really strange... I wasn't leaking anymore since I milked her out, but I'm concerned for infection too, so hopefully the more experienced will pipe in soon


----------



## Hollowdweller (May 5, 2011)

It's hard to say.

I have seen does that had thin skin or places that looked like moles on their teats that leaked milk.

I have had a couple of does that appeard to have some sort of bite or irritation on the teat that caused the skin pores to enlarge and milk came out. They went back to normal.

Then I had a doe that was either bit or somehow ran a thorn or something thru her teat and leaked. She healed.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I have a doe who has a leak in her udder..I suspect some one snipped a, extra teat at birth...could the hole had been there the whole time? Maybe somehting never noticed since thekids kept her drained?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I would have noticed it before. I'm pretty careful while washing her teats and udder... I know when I failed to milk her one morning in June, she was leaking all over the place, but from her teats not anywhere else. I immediately milked her out when I saw that after work... 

So it sounds like it's kind of common. You can't really see the hole, unless it's leaking milk, it's right above the teat.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

could be...I would just watch for any infection brewing


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

When udders get really full that can happen. If you are milking her you may need to milk very close to every 12 hours. I would give a bit of sage if you need production to slow or cut down on grain. Keep the udder very clean. I would feed her vitamin Cs until it clears up and keep the udder washed. Don't want any bacteria starting a mastitis infection in there.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Daisy Mae has an extra small orifice...kinda off to the back side of her teat and doesn't leak milk but if she is really full when i milk that side for the first few squirts, I can accidentally hit a rabbit across the way :lol:


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Interesting... if my does get really full a few of them start leaking.. Was it a continuous drip or just a small drip and when wiped off, it leaked a tiny bit more?

How many hours do you wait between each milking?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> k but if she is really full when i milk that side for the first few squirts, I can accidentally hit a rabbit across the way :lol:


that made my day!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

ThreeHavens said:


> When udders get really full that can happen. If you are milking her you may need to milk very close to every 12 hours. I would give a bit of sage if you need production to slow or cut down on grain. Keep the udder very clean. I would feed her vitamin Cs until it clears up and keep the udder washed. Don't want any bacteria starting a mastitis infection in there.


Well, it was about 12 hours, but the odd/cool thing is that her son is on her 24/7, well tonight they are all separated. I got 2 quarts and another quart and a half tonight... No leaking tonight though so yay... I did clean the udders, and I also applied bag balm. All my new moms get vitamin c's;-)


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Daisy Mae has an extra small orifice...kinda off to the back side of her teat and doesn't leak milk but if she is really full when i milk that side for the first few squirts, I can accidentally hit a rabbit across the way :lol:


LOL! That's hilarious


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

J-TRanch said:


> Interesting... if my does get really full a few of them start leaking.. Was it a continuous drip or just a small drip and when wiped off, it leaked a tiny bit more?
> 
> How many hours do you wait between each milking?


It was just small drips, and as I was milking it didn't drip anymore.. Didn't leak at all tonight though... I usually do 12 hrs apart. Usually while they have the kid on them, I don't worry much about milking in the evening, but with her it's a different story...


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

I know in the show world that does that udders leak like that get culled. unless you show, I wouldn't be too worried about it. I have heard of it happening a lot.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

This is her 2nd freshening and I think she just some how punctured it... I was just worried about infection... It didn't leak at all tonight... I'm not really into show, so I'm not concerned about that...


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

janeen128 said:


> This is her 2nd freshening and I think she just some how punctured it... I was just worried about infection... It didn't leak at all tonight... I'm not really into show, so I'm not concerned about that...


Sounds like if it's leaking outward maybe there is less chance of bacteria getting in. I would put neosporin on it, that's pretty goat safe.

Good luck, I hope her udder heals up well.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Dayna said:


> Sounds like if it's leaking outward maybe there is less chance of bacteria getting in. I would put neosporin on it, that's pretty goat safe.
> 
> Good luck, I hope her udder heals up well.


Neosporin is a great idea.. I think I'll do that.. Thanks Dayna


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Daisy Mae has an extra small orifice...kinda off to the back side of her teat and doesn't leak milk but if she is really full when i milk that side for the first few squirts, I can accidentally hit a rabbit across the way :lol:


Oh lord! I can just see that poor rabbit! *milk hits* rabbit jumps to the moon and says "what the heck was THAT????" :ROFL:

Janeen, that would freak me out! We've never had that issue and I hope we don't cause hubby will panic! I think just do what you're doing. Keep an eye on it and make sure there isn't any infection....which you do. Where you didn't have that problem with previous freshnings I'd be willing to bet it's a puncture from a sticker (just like you thought) How did she do after separating her kid overnight?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

No leaking whatsoever this morning... It's like it never was there... I can see like a tiny scar though where milk was coming out, or maybe it's in the process of healing all the way..She gave me the usual 2 quarts


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

It might be a "milk pore". A tiny pore that got it's cell makeup mixed up when
she was still being formed! Fight Bac won't hurt the kid, I spray it on after I milk 
and I noticed the buck kids never minded- some made funny faces but nursed anyway.
They never got sick-and it doesn't help wean, either!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I have a Mancha doe who leaks milk in the area where the teat meets the udder. There is a tiny hole at that junction. She was born here, no extra teats, just the tiny extra oriface. It was not noticable right away.

Putting nair on the oriface will cauterize it. One of the steptic pencils (one of those things men use to stop the bleeding when they cut themselves shaving) will do the same thing.


----------

